# hunting magazines



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Peterson's Bowhunting, Outdoor Life, Field and Stream, and Deer and Deer Hunting


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

i don't know if this is just a Wisconsin thing i think it is its called outdoor news way better than magizens in my opinion check to see if they have something like that


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

deer and deer hunting


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Big Buck


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mainly bowhunter


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Petersens bowhunting, deer and deer hunting, field and stream.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

F&S, OL, I want to get a good bow hunting magazine, any suggestions?


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

the only one i read is fur fish and game looking for sum more thanks


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Id definitely check out Petersens bowhunting guys.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I really like Peterson's. I really liked Bowhunter magazine but they sent way to much junk mail. Eastmans Bowhunting Journal a good one also.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Petersons bowhunting is what I get


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

hunterGL said:


> the only one i read is fur fish and game looking for sum more thanks


 I love ffg! But for bowhunting petersons bowhunting, bowhunting world, and another one that I forgot.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

The only 2 i have subscriptions to is F&S and outdoor life i only buy bowhunting magazines if i see a couple articles i like other wise why would i waste my money on something i may or may not read???


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

parkerd said:


> The only 2 i have subscriptions to is F&S and outdoor life i only buy bowhunting magazines if i see a couple articles i like other wise why would i waste my money on something i may or may not read???


Ill look at the table of contents for all the hunting mags at Wally world and if I like most of the articles ill buy it. If I only like 1 or 2 ill just read them in the store haha!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Ill look at the table of contents for all the hunting mags at Wally world and if I like most of the articles ill buy it. If I only like 1 or 2 ill just read them in the store haha!


Same exact thing I do.. books a million has a bunch more some different ones that are pretty good...


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

ebj is best in my opinion


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

I kick myself all the time for not subscribing to anything, but if I walk by a magazine rack and there is something on bowhunting, I snag it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

my mom is big into couponing so she finds all kinds of deals on hunting mags and stuff i got outdoor life and fied and stream for a 1 year subcription for the price of 18.00!! i think F&S is 18.00 alone?..


----------

